# Tulse Hill Toge£her: Time to vote



## Mrs Tate (Apr 27, 2014)

to vote


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't click the images and a bit of info would help.


----------



## classicdish (Apr 28, 2014)

Might be this:

*



			Tulse Hill Together Project - Sat 3 May 2014 (4-7pm)
		
Click to expand...

*


> The *Tulse Hill Together Project* organised by the Tulse Hill Forum and funded by Lambeth Council has been seeking individuals and organisations to put forward ideas for small projects in Tulse Hill, with the theme of *neighbourliness*. We are looking to fund projects (for up to £400)which bring neighbours and neighbourhoods together. By encouraging community projects, which bring people from different areas of Tulse Hill together, the hope is to break down barriers and reduce the fear of crime. Everyone living, working or studying in Tulse Hill is welcome to our event on *Sat 3 May at St Matthew's Tenants' Hall at 10 St Matthew's Rd, SW2 1NH* *from 4-7pm*. Come along and hear about the projects and vote for your favourites. See flyer and map attached.


*
source: http://www.tulsehillforum.org.uk/whats-on/tulsehilltogetherproject-sat3may20144-7pm*


----------



## Mrs Tate (May 1, 2014)

Sorry about the posters


----------



## Mrs Tate (May 1, 2014)

*come and vote on ideas of how money can be spent to help people get to know each other and feel safer in their local neighbourhood. Come along and see the projects and vote. 
Do you live, work or study in Tulse Hill 
Come along to St Matthews 
St. Matthew's Tenants Hall 10, St. Matthew's Rd, 
London, SW2 1NH. on Sat 3 May 
4-7pm 
Everyone over 8 yrs old who lives in Tulse Hill can vote for their favourite local project and make a difference in Tulse Hill 
Programme 
4.00 – 4.10: Welcome, introductions & explanation of voting process 
4.10 – 5.30: Project Presentations 
5.30 - 5.45: Voting/Ballot Sheets handed out 
5.30 – 6.00: Networking & Questions / Voting 
6.00–7.0: Voting *


----------



## Mrs Tate (May 1, 2014)

Project to vote on
only 8 can win so come and support your favorites

1


Cup Cake Baking Class

2


Tulse Hill Times

3


Tulse Hill Got Talent

4


Greenz Book Club

5


Drumming Workshop

6


FunDay/Market High Trees

7


Mobile Book Stall

8


St Mathews Jerk/BBQ Pan

9


JAG Street Party

10


Tulse Hill NH Watch

11


Urban Art Train

12


Greenz Cooking

13


Nature Garden


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 1, 2014)

anyone who votes for cupcakes should be run out of town x


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> anyone who votes for cupcakes should be run out of town x


You're voting for the Drumming Workshop?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 1, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> You're voting for the Drumming Workshop?



i'm running the drumming workshop.


----------



## Mrs Tate (May 4, 2014)

Voting done we have our 8 winners in no particular order
1 
Urban Arts Train
Project Idea
Funding to help us get our graffiti train to Josephine Avenue for  Urban Arts .
This is used as part of our community fund raising event (Urban Arts) which brings local volunteers together and raises money for local schools, residents' association and mental health project.
Urban Arts takes place over the weekend Saturday 12th to Sunday 13th July plus display at Brixon Square the following week.
2 
Tulse Hill’sGot Talent
Project Idea:
Tulse Hill’s Got Talent’ is to be a show with local acts competing for prizes. Voting is to be by the audience, with a panel of local personalities giving commentary.
The Talent show will celebrate local acts judged by the community. It will be an opportunity for Tulse Hill residents to get together and socialize and develop community spirit and identity.
 3 St Matthews BBQ/Jerk Pan
Project Idea:
The TRA wishes to buy our own BBQ/s so we can hold regular BBQ picnics for our residents and build on the community spirit created by last year’s celebration party of the new playground and resident’s social area.  It/they will also be used at other TRA events, in different locations around the estate and would be made available for use by other community organisations in the Tulse Hill area.  
4 
St Martins Fun Day/Market
Project Idea
Tulse Hill Community Market in conjunction with Waist knot want knot would like to organise a Community Fun Day on the St Martins Estate in Tulse Hill, on the 12 & 26 July 2014
This event is designed to bring the community together and to encourage the community to make new friendships both with the young and older persons and the police; they all will be able to share the skills they have.
This fun day event will bring about a community spirit of fun interacting as individuals and families to build bridges between the different ages, cultures, races and ability.  We also want to encourage and inspire the young people to become local entrepreneurs and have a sponsored space to trade together, which they do not have to pay for.  
Secondly working in partnership with the local Community Police from the Safer Neighbourhood Team, we can share information on safety on local transport, within the home and we they are out and about day or evening
As there is nothing like a BBQ for bringing people together, the project’s aim is to draw our local community to our TRA events and picnics so we can get to know each other better and to encourage residents and children to become actively involved in our community and different events.  Most of us live in flats and never have the opportunity to BBQ food or to socialise, in a nice outdoor space, with our neighbours.  We have a new beautiful social area, the BBQ storage space and even a resident chef – all that is missing is/are the BBQ(s).  We wish to change that.  
5 
Palace Rd Nature Garden
It is a community food growing project using communal areas to grow a variety of crops.  This year we want to grow a main crop of heritage varieties of sweet corn as well as tomatoes and chilies, foods that can be picked and barbecued or cooked with minimal processing. There will be collaboration with some local street food vendors to organize educational sessions with groups of local youth to pick process and cook.
The crops are currently being started for us by Brockwell Community Greenhouses so our purchases will support their charity. Local youths have suggested preferences for growing sweet corn so in turn can learn about gardening. This will get local street food vendors who set up in communal areas in summer involved in passing on cookery skills to young people with popular food stuff. Events will be publicized which will bring the community together to enjoy locally sourced food they see growing. It will inspire people to get involved in community gardening and healthy eating. These events can be fun day events incorporating other community activities. Profits generated from sales will be used to grow more food and surplus will be sold via the local shop
6 
Josephine Ave Street Party
Project Idea:
Street Party - Sunday 1st June, 12noon to 6pm
Money for two generic 'Street Party' banners (could be borrowed by other local groups), staffing and hire of bouncy castle, and bunting.
This is our first street party and will be an opportunity for residents to come together both for fun and discover common interests.
7 
Drumming Workshop
Project Idea:
We would like to run African Drumming workshops on High Trees Estate and Saxonfield in September and have a performance at the St Martin’s Community Centre Black history event  in Oct 2014.
This will make a neighbourly connection between the two estates
This will help reduce the fear of crime and the gang post code issues
We will be able to share stories and get to know each other. It will help to Interact/share with the other residents of Tulse Hill
8
 Cressingham Mobile Book Stall
Project Idea:
Book Fair in Cressingham Gardens				 
This event involves making books available to a wider community – it has been so popular within the Estate and the neighbouring community.
Donation of books as well as visiting the Book Fair has brought the community closer.
Due to our exceptional location the majority of Tulse Hill residents walking to Brockwell Park come through our Estate.

They will now have the extra opportunity to also donate/discuss/buy books.
It will become an open/mobile library to reach those less able.
The project will mostly run in the spring/summer time as it will be held on the green spaces of Cressingham.If popular it could, at a later date, run from a Hall in Tulse Hill.


----------

